

Who Should I Thank? (1994) - foulas
http://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html

======
b_emery
Good god! Even if he wasn't serious you'd have to question his mental
stability. It would be very foolish to be the student of someone who jokes
about killing his students. Stay far away. I hope they take his guns away.

~~~
antics
Absolutely wrong. Don't speculate about things you know nothing about.

Shivers is beloved by his students. For example, Matt Might -- who I name
because his blog is one of the most frequently frontpage'd on HN, and also
because you have taken his website format as your own -- personally remarked
to me many times about the quality of Shivers as PhD advisor. This occurred
over the course of the two or so _years_ that I was advised by Matt, and I
have personally heard the same from many of his students since.

~~~
b_emery
Well that is interesting to know! You have to ask though, why someone would
continue, even in 2013 to joke about mass murdering students? I'm separating
that fact from his long and distinguished career. I dont know the man. Why
does he find that funny, if that is his intent? If it's not, what is his
intent?

For the record, Prof Might has been hugely influential in my decision to go to
graduate school. You're lucky to have him as an advisor.

~~~
JadeNB
> You have to ask though, why someone would continue, even in 2013 to joke
> about mass murdering students?

But, as indicated in the title, it's from 1994 ….

